# PERTH | Elizabeth Quay West | 180m | 45 fl | U/C | 93m | 28 fl | Com



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

A summary of the main features of the proposed development are as follows:

Residential Component:
The residential component of 484 apartments is located within both buildings and provides for the following dwelling mix:

Southern Building (Lot 2)

157 x two-bedroom dwellings
82 x three-bedroom dwellings
36 x four-bedroom dwellings

Northern Building (Lot 3)

144 x one-bedroom dwellings
27 x one-bedroom ‘affordable’ dwellings
32 x two-bedroom dwellings
6 x two-bedroom ‘affordable’ dwellings

ARCHITECT: Kerry Hill and Associates
DEVELOPER: AAIG 
BUILDER: D&C Built
COST: $300m


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

enarc said:


>


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

enarc said:


> gonna be one big core
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

Core is overground now.


----------



## szkic (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/8

Perth City &amp; Narrows Bridge by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous, almost a skyscraper


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/9

Elizabeth Quay by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 17:*
This is our City by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/9

Perth by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

Tandax said:


> Today from river foreshore and old brewery
> View attachment 1524876
> 
> View attachment 1524877
> View attachment 1524880


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

Pics of Tandax


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/4

Perth from Kings Park by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/19

Perth at Dawn by iain kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This article brought up “alternative land parcels being developed east of the city “cannibalised” population growth that might otherwise benefit core boroughs such as Elizabeth Quay." 









‘Stretching, pulling’ Perth: Property expert calls for end to city’s sprawl at expense of CBD


A veteran of global construction giant Multiplex has criticised continuing investment in Perth’s east, at the expense of new life for the struggling centre.




www.brisbanetimes.com.au





Is there competition between the 2 areas? I had thought the Elizabeth Quay developments go after a different market clientele altogether so shouldn't be compared to other districts.


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

I dont think there is direct competition no. Ellenbrook and E Quay are different price categories entirely. I think it's just a general rallying cry against the sprawl.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407496883006701575


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408013338085232647


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 10:*








Perth mkii by Gordon Johnston on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/15

perth in puddle reflection 1277 and 613 video color pop by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/16

South Perth and ferry ride to Perth. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/17

Saturday morning walk in Perth. Bridge to bridge walk. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Saturday morning walk in Perth. Bridge to bridge walk. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/17 

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/18

Perth on a Sunday morning. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/19

Monday morning in Perth. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Monday morning in Perth. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/8

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Daredevil base jumpers charged with trespass after leaping off Elizabeth Quay building *
August 20, 2021
PerthNow _Excerpt_

Four daredevil base jumpers have been charged with trespass after leaping off a building in Elizabeth Quay.

Police were alerted to five men on top of a building under construction about midnight on Tuesday and sent officers and a dog squad to the scene.

Commissioner Chris Dawson said the base jumpers were met by police when they landed.

Mr Dawson said two men in their 20s and two men in their 30s were arrested at the scene.

More : Base jumpers CHARGED over Elizabeth Quay stunt


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

Early morning Perth by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28

Perth City by floof 0, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431073271349346306


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/4

DJI_0319 by Kate, on Flickr

DJI_0314 by Kate, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/19

Perth CBD by Philip Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439026959619538953


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/29

4K-FLIKR-DSC00085 by Marc Pecorari, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444089240434855936


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

Perth City by Jim Kuan, on Flickr

Perth City by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------

